# Send MOO3 to me in Singapore



## llyrwy (Mar 30, 2003)

I know this is the wrong forum for this but bear with me pls...

Is someone out  there willing to send a copy of Master of Orion 3 (for mac) to me in Singapore?

I will refund you and pay the shipping costs. Pretty please...

sites like amazon.com do not ship to Singapore, and the apple store in Singapore does not carry stock.

Everyone on ebay seems to be selling just the PC version.

Alternatively, any other sites that sell MOO3 and ships internationally. Please help.


----------



## Randman (Mar 30, 2003)

Have you tried Amazon UK? I never tried it with software, but never had a problem with books and dvds making it to Singapore.
  Also, have you tried contacting Mac Shop at Funan or any of the Apple Centres (especially the Bukit Timah one since it seems to have the most qualified and passionate Mac people)?
  Or if you checked with one of the peecee places (maybe Funan more than SimLim), you could see about them ordering a Mac version with their next shipment.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 30, 2003)

I hope Amazon.co.uk would sell those. Ask them. I had to order some programming books from there and I wasn't in UK - they came fast, and I could even pay with a cheque (I don't have a credit card = amazon.com didn't work).


----------



## llyrwy (Mar 31, 2003)

Amazon.co.uk does not appear to sell MOO3 for Mac. 

They only sell the PC version.


----------



## g3joel (Apr 12, 2003)

There is a Mac games and peripheral specialty store near where I live here in Sydney, Australia, called "Try and Byte". Send them an email, they may be able to ship a copy to SG.

http://www.tryandbyte.com.au/


----------



## Lyra (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by llyrwy _
> *Is someone out  there willing to send a copy of Master of Orion 3 (for mac) to me in Singapore?
> 
> I will refund you and pay the shipping costs. Pretty please...*



llyrwy 

I have a copy I can sell you if you can't get it anywhere else. I've been playing it a few days, despite advice against from sirtovin on another thread, and it's not really my kind of game. Obviously, I've got all the packaging and stuff, so I can send it all on to you. I got it discounted, so it was a good deal for new games in the UK.


----------



## Sirtovin (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lyra _
> *llyrwy
> 
> I have a copy I can sell you if you can't get it anywhere else. I've been playing it a few days, despite advice against from sirtovin on another thread, and it's not really my kind of game. Obviously, I've got all the packaging and stuff, so I can send it all on to you. I got it discounted, so it was a good deal for new games in the UK. *



Lyra.. I am sorry this game turned out to be a bomb... I am hoping that Frozen Throne: will be better... and of course Sim City 4.  Forgive me.


----------



## Lyra (Apr 20, 2003)

Sirtovin - not your fault - you did warn me, I was just too bored with my current games not to give it a try!

Frozen Throne??


----------



## Sirtovin (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lyra _
> *Sirtovin - not your fault - you did warn me, I was just too bored with my current games not to give it a try!
> 
> Frozen Throne?? *



War Craft 3: Frozen Throne... (the add on coming out... for it... looks good... )


----------



## Big-Mac-Maniac (Apr 22, 2003)

MOO3 is a bomb????  damnit...i was really looking forward to it, too


----------



## Sirtovin (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Mac-Maniac _
> *MOO3 is a bomb????  damnit...i was really looking forward to it, too  *



It's a bomb if you lack patience... It is worse than an old PC game called Stars.


----------

